# Linder Aluboot - Spiegel undicht :-(



## Smeon (9. September 2004)

Habe schon häufiger interessiert in diesem Forum gelesen, und muss nun leider mit einer unangenehmen Sache um Hilfe bitten: Habe vor 4 Wochen einen gebrauchten "Linder Sportsman 400" aus einer älteren Baureihe (mit "Spanten" in Querrichtung, motorisierbar bis 30 PS - falls jemand das Ding kennt) bei einem Fachhändler gekauft. Für 5.500 Euro mit neuem 20er-Motor, Steuerstand und Staukiste. Das Boot alleine schlug mit 2.000 zu Buche. Problem: bei Gleitfahrt tritt an der Befestigungsleiste des Spiegels innen deutlich sichtbar Wasser ein - nicht etwa tropfend sondern beständig fließend - und oberhalb der Wasserlinie. Wohl wegen des hohen Wasserdrucks auf die Leiste bei Fahrt. So etwa 5 bis 10 Liter pro Stunde. Ich möchte hier nicht um rechtlichen Rat bitten - damit werde ich schon fertig, auch wenn es keinen Spaß macht (...), sondern ich möchte fragen, ob jemand das Problem kennt, und wie dem beizukommen sein könnte. Geht es vielleicht ohne Demontage mit Dichtstoffen? Oder kennt jemand eine kleine "Werft" o. ä. für Aluboote in Hamburg, der ich das Ding zwecks Stellungnahme mal zeigen könnte? Ich vermute mal, daß der Verkäufer sich für nichts verantwortlich fühlt, und wenn er doch etwas unternehmen sollte - daß es Mist ist :-(  Würde mich über eine freundliche Antwort sehr freuen, denn abgesehen von diesem "kleinen" Mangel läuft das Teil absolut spitze.


----------



## Albatros (18. September 2004)

*AW: Linder Aluboot - Spiegel undicht :-(*

Moin Smeon#h

erst mal herzlich willkommen hier bei uns im Board#6 Mensch, eine Woche alt der Thread und noch keine Antwort;+, kommt auch nicht oft vor! Von hier ist es natürlich schwer zu beurteilen, was denn genau die Ursache sein kann. Aber wenn Du weißt wo das Wasser hindurch läuft, würde ich diese Stelle mit Sikaflex abdichten. Das ist ein Dichtungsmaterial welches im Wassersportbereich sehr viel zum Dichten verwendet wird und wirklich super ist.


----------



## FischDose (18. September 2004)

*AW: Linder Aluboot - Spiegel undicht :-(*

Hallo
Bei den Dichtungsmitteln musst du vorsichtig sein. Es gibt welche, bei denen das Alu angegriffen wird. Das mussten schon viel Camper bei den Wohnwagen feststellen. Hast du denn keinen, der Alu schweissen kann? Vielleicht mal bei den Gelben Seiten nachschauen.  Schweissen ist meiner Meinung nach das einzig Sinnvolle.
Rolf


----------



## Smeon (22. September 2004)

*AW: Linder Aluboot - Spiegel undicht :-(*

Ich möchte mich für die Antworten herzlich bedanken! Sikaflex 292 habe ich mittlerweile auch schon ins Auge gefasst (mit Primern usw). Ich werde dann über das resultat berichten. Für Interessierte: die Stelle ist eindeutig lokalisierbar - es dringt an der Rumpfunterseite bei schneller Fahrt an der Verbindungleiste des Spiegels ein, da diese ca. 1mm unter dem Alublech hindurch steht. Durch den hohen Wasserdruck bei Gleitfahrt wird das Wasser in die Leiste gedrückt, und dann läuft es in der Leiste nach oben, bis es an der ersten undichten Stelle (Innenbords natürlich, denn was soll da schon passieren? ;-) austritt. Das "Leck" habe ich gefunden, indem ich die Leiste an Land (von Innenbord) mit Wasser befüllt habe - es tritt dann an der Rumpfunterseite aus. Ein Klebestreifen auf der Verbindungsstelle zwischen der Leiste und dem Rumpfblech behebt das Problem bereits - auch bei Vollgas. Aber der gefällt einem natürlich nicht auf Dauer  Eine Frage vielleicht noch: darf man sich Hoffnung machen, daß Sikaflex auch ohne Demontage (!), also als von außen aufgebrachte Dichtung Abhilfe schafft?


----------



## Marius (22. September 2004)

*AW: Linder Aluboot - Spiegel undicht :-(*

Hallo Smeon,

ich habe selbst ein Linder 400. Bin damit vollsten zu frieden. Mich wundert nur, dass Du sagst das Linder 400 wäre bis 30ps zugelassen. Meines wissen ist es nur für bis 15ps zugelassen. Ich habe aber selbst auch ein 20ps Honda AB drauf. Von Bertus Rozemejier habe ich gehört, dass ein Kollege von ihm mal Probleme mit dem Heckspiegel eines Linder Fisherman hatte. Da der Kollege das Boot auch immer zum fischen getrailert hat, wurde es sehr oft ausserhalb des Wasser bewegt. Dabei ist ihm der Heckspiegel samt Motor abgebrochen. Auch nach gründlichen Alu schweissen konnte das Problem nicht beseitigt werden. Seitdem beobachte ich meinen Heckspiegel sehr genau.
Dein Problem ist mir sehr schleierhaft da das Boot eigentlich aus einer Schale besteht und nicht aus Teilen, die durch Leisten zusammen gehalten werden. Somit verstehe ich Dein Leck nicht.

Gruß
Marius


----------



## Smeon (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Linder Aluboot - Spiegel undicht :-(*

Hallo Marius, 

das Boot stammt wie gesagt aus einer älteren Baureihe, die nicht mehr produziert wird. Es hat tatsächlich ein original Linder Typenschild, auf dem 30 HP als maximale Motorisierung angegeben ist  Daß ich den Spiegel verliere glaube ich eigentlich nicht... Aber ich glaube, daß Du Dich bezüglich der Bauweise täuscht: bestimmt besteht auch Dein neuerer Sportsman aus drei einzelnen Alublechen, die mit verschraubten Aluleisten zusammengefügt sind, nämlich eines für die linke Seite des Rumpes, eines für die rechte, und eines für den Spiegel. Oder werden die neueren Linder wirklich aus einem einzigen Blech geformt? Naja, jedenfalls habe ich heute Sikaflex "draufgeschmiert" und hoffe, daß ich jetzt im Oktober noch mal rauskann, um es auszuprobieren! Viele Grüße


----------



## rule270 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Linder Aluboot - Spiegel undicht :-(*

hallo
hast du das problem noch oder ist es gelöst?
Ansonsten melde dich mal . ich habe schon Linder Sportsman umgebaut auf normalschaft. daher habe ich die hintere wand erneuert. ist garnicht so schwer das zu machen. Mit sikaflex usw ist richtig. Daher ist die vorbehandlung eußerst wichtig wie bei allen dichtstoffen.
MfG
Rudolf


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Linder Aluboot - Spiegel undicht :-(*

Letzte Aktivität des Users war am 06.10.2004|wavey:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Linder Aluboot - Spiegel undicht :-(*

Also nach 10 Jahren ist er entweder untergegangen oder es hat geklappt :q

Frage mich immer wieder wie man darauf kommt, solch alte Threads zu suchen und zu beantworten.


----------



## simmi321 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Linder Aluboot - Spiegel undicht :-(*

Vermutlich untergegangen


----------

